# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  builder vs structural engineer?? my plans

## grantbudd

Just had a builder come out to the property to go over basic plans to move a few internal walls (see plans). Gave us info on how to do and what to do and told us to get a point in time where we are ready to proceed with his services pending full removal of asbestos roof and ceiling. House is queenslander see pics. Basically sounded quite easy and where ever it fits the too hard basket for me we will use professionals. 
Just spoke to structural engineer who gave a full breakdown of what he does and for a full report of the property and what to use and where to support etc etc you dont get much change out of $2500 for 2 days work from them. 
Given the 2 trades what path would you travel down for a few basic internal changes? experiences with using one and then finding out ooops thats not legal or allowed??? what would you do? 
We are at a stage where the ball has started to roll with this project and we need to keep a grip on the financial side of things.   
on the new floor plan on the left there is a butlers pantry off the kitchen then a guest bathroom then the master bedroom en-suite, walk in robe then bedroom itself. On the right side there are now 2 bedrooms. Both bedrooms at the bottom have access onto a deck for that inside/outside feel. 
I think having spoken to both a structural engineer and a builder I am now worried I have to use both?? 
Ideas and thoughts really appreciated here  :Redface: ) 
Thank you :Rolleyes:

----------


## METRIX

The Structural Engineer will asses the property, and give you the correct elements that need replacing, strengthening etc, to suit your particular required design changes, and this should be in a report, this is why it costs a bit to have this done, bear in mind that an average builder will charge you $500 per day just for labour. 
Having any sort of report produced by an engineer, hydrologist etc will cost you a bit, but you know the recommendations will be correct, and not "this should be right".  
The Builder will implement these changes as recommended by the Engineer, so to answer your question, yes if you are not qualified to implement the Engineers recommendations then you would require the services of both parties. 
This is not to say a Builder can't just come and do what you want without Engineers advice, as they can, but it comes down to what you feel comfortable with, and if the Builder is Licensed etc then everything should be ok, and no dodgy work done.
Internal wall movements are simple things to do, but they do need to be done correctly, and bear in mind due to your location any changes you make would still need to ensure the integrity of the building for cyclone resistance.

----------


## baileyboy

I only had a quick look at your plans. It depends on how your roof is supported. If you put the on your diagrams where the ridge, and fall of your roof, it makes it easier to analyse. Basically a structural engineer will determine if the walls you remove is load bearing (this is done by looking at how the truss was designed and how it is connected to your wall and other walls). If it is a load bearing wall, he will then work out how to redistribute that load. Generally this involves using a beam to span onto another wall etc... So he would provide you with drawings which the builder can then build to. IMHO, reports are not very useful (who reads reports?), drawings are much more useful.  
From your plans, it looks like your corridor walls are the load bearing ones. The ones that separate the bedrooms might not be. But that's just my guess.

----------


## BalliangBuilder

More than likely there will be hanging beams over the walls separating the bedrooms, bathroom and laundry so these will be load bearing and will need a new counter beam put up to carry the load to the external anf hall walls. In fact both the bathroom and laundry walls will also have props on them supporting the hips and the end of the purlings, these will need a counter/strutting beam. Your builder if qualified to do so will be able to work out these sizes, the only concern I would have is transferring that extra concentrated weight to the foundations and this is where you will need your engineer.

----------


## ringtail

If your builder sizes the beams etc... which he is entitled to do, make sure he gives you a form 15 for the design. He should give you a form 16 for the actual work. As far as point loading the foundations, it's not a issue. Timber and tin weighs SFA.

----------


## BalliangBuilder

> If your builder sizes the beams etc... which he is entitled to do, make sure he gives you a form 15 for the design. He should give you a form 16 for the actual work. As far as point loading the foundations, it's not a issue. Timber and tin weighs SFA.

  True but you will be loading the weight of possibly two ceilings and roof on to two points maybe in the mid span of the floor joists. Also you don't know the condition of existing stumps and foundation.

----------


## ringtail

> Also you don't know the condition of existing stumps and foundation.

  Ain't that the truth. Some of these places are shockers

----------


## baileyboy

Sfa??

----------


## BalliangBuilder

> Sfa??

  Sweet f@?% all

----------


## ringtail

Correct  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Can I ask what the rooms are on the new layout, some of them seem awfully narrow ?

----------


## BalliangBuilder

Message for METRIX "you have too many pm's delete some as you can receive no more, cheers BalliangBuilder."

----------


## ringtail

> Can I ask what the rooms are on the new layout, some of them seem awfully narrow ?

  Good point Metrix. Maybe boarding kennels for overseas students  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Good point Metrix. Maybe boarding kennels for overseas students

  I was actually thinking it might be being turned into one of  those " Special Houses" that might bring in some extra income, the rooms look just big enough for a bed and a wash basin.  :Kiss1: 
NOT that I would know that's what would be in those types of rooms, I am just guessing LOL

----------


## ringtail

Backpackers ?

----------


## Bedford

Righto fellas, let's keep it family friendly.  :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

It was all Metrix   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> It was all Metrix

  I deny everything  :No:   ringtail is a bad influence :Roflmao:

----------


## ringtail

Geez and it took you this long to work that out  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

Now, back to the OP, grantbudd what are those little rooms for ?

----------


## ringtail

Good point Metrix. Maybe...oh wait,  deja vu  :Smartass:

----------


## BalliangBuilder

HaHaHa You fools  :Smilie:

----------

